# Looking for a lease



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking for a deer lease for one or two people family-friendly between Hondo and Uvalde area somewhere we can bowhunt and dove as well, also be interested in a place in between llano and Menard, electricity water would be great. Definitely need to be available to bowhunt on them, any leads would be appreciated.
Thanks,


----------

